# can I fish at night in Captree?



## fishNY (Aug 27, 2003)

I wanted to go to the piers tonight, and was wondering if I needed a permit to fish off of the piers at night? Thanks!
-edit-
after searching around the web a bit it looks as if I would only need a fishing permit for parking at night? anyone that can confirm any of the above, it would be appreciated!


----------

